# Does anyone remember the Orange Thread????? Long serving FF'ers can you help me



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Does anyone remember that thread that was all about the "orangeness"

It used to live on the 2ww board! It was a long thread and it was totally hilarious!! I had thought it had been made "sticky" at one point, but it seems to have disappeared and I can't find it anywhere 

Hopefully going to be starting 2ww next week and really wanted to have a read through it on tx day as it makes me howl with laughter and laughter is supposed to be good!!

Anyone else remember what I am talking about? Or is this the rambling of a fool?.................   

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey orangey chick 

Do you mean this one....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195324.60

It's on this board under the Chit Chat bit.

Wishing you soooooo much luck for your 2ww...you know I'm only at the end of a phone lovely lady

A whole heap of orange/peach/coral/apricot babydust blowing your way  

Love n hugs 

Natasha xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Natasha     I need to trace it back to about 2006 when it started as the stories on there from some of the members were totally hilarious!    

I wouldnt have thought of looking for it there!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------

